# m/c pain!!!!



## Donksi (Jan 27, 2010)

Im in the process of a miscarriage,the bleeding started very lightly last friday, and became very heavy on Tuesday past. I have had pain since last Friday and i am taking paracetamol,ibuprofen and diyhydrocodiene for the pain, the only problem is it is having little or no effect now, and i find i am taking more than i sould be im worried incase i overdose. my lower back is agony , im sitting on a very hot water bottle throughout the day, and i cant take much more , i really would appreciate some advice.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Donksi,

So so sorry to hear what you are going through just now   There isn't anything stronger you can take for the pain without going to see your GP and getting a prescription I'm afraid. You should stick to the recommended doses for these drugs as it can be dangerous to take more, paracetamol should be no more than 1gram every 4-6 hours (maximum of 4 grams in 24 hours), ibuprofen 400-800mg every 6-8 hours (maximum 2.4 grams every 24 hours), dihydrocodeine 30mg every 4-6 hours initially (maximum depends on tolerance levels).

Keep using the hot water bottle and rest if you can. Hope the physical pain eases soon.
Maz x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I would add that they pain should probably not be this bad for so long - I think you need to see a doctor, have a scan and see that everything is OK.
If the bleeding/pain is so severe that you cannot function then contact the early pregnancy unit or attend A+E.


----------

